# Nearly a virgin



## Russtic (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone got our 1st campervan about 6 weeks ago an Eribacar 580, love it been on a few sites, but fancy the 'wild side' of life! Can anyone recommend a site near Filey, thinking of going next Thursday.
Is there any truth in the rumour that, if parked in a layby or public car park after a few beers the law can breathalise you even if you intend to stay put 4 the night?


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 22, 2010)

Nearly a virgin

 so was I.



Eric


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 22, 2010)

Russtic said:


> Hi everyone got our 1st campervan about 6 weeks ago an Eribacar 580, love it been on a few sites, but fancy the 'wild side' of life! Can anyone recommend a site near Filey, thinking of going next Thursday!



Hi Russtic and welcome!

These places are in the Wildcamping POI database:

54.14660, -0.16948 - Google Maps

plough inn filey - Google Maps

54.12489, -0.21930 - Google Maps

54.11475, -0.21705 - Google Maps

http://tinyurl.com/38nqtlq



Have a good trip, and let us know how you get on.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 23, 2010)

Russtic - welcome to "wildcamping" The freedom of the open road has long been a dream for many years for many people, but so many people so set in their ways they don't know how to be free.

Get on the open road and feel the freedom and say hi with a smile to all you meet.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Russtic said:


> Hi everyone got our 1st campervan about 6 weeks ago an Eribacar 580, love it been on a few sites, but fancy the 'wild side' of life! Can anyone recommend a site near Filey, thinking of going next Thursday.
> Is there any truth in the rumour that, if parked in a layby or public car park after a few beers the law can breathalise you even if you intend to stay put 4 the night?


  I don't think it's a rumour, if you have the vehicle keys in your possesion you are deemed to be in control of the vehicle,there for liable to the drink drive law. IMO


----------



## Russtic (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers everyone, will let you know how I get on. Has anyone out there ever fallen foul of the law on the drunk drive issue whilst parked up for the night? I heard they are buggers for it on the big car park above Filey Brig!


----------



## barryd (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldnt worry a jot about the drink drive thing.  There have been a few posts about this on this site and the other two main forums and a few coppers have posted stating it never happen as they would have to prove you had intent to drive.  No copper would do you for it anyway or even try to unless they had an axe to grind or you gave them lip but even so how are they going to prove you were going to drive?  Not only that if there is more than one of you in the van Piss*d then who are the going to charge (assuming you can all drive of course).

Its never stopped me and on one occasion I was sat in a lovely spot when a copper pulled in, had a chat, asked if we were ok and left.  I was at least 5 stellas down with a can in my hand.

I think the other consideration is the choice of place you stay.  Our wild spots are nearly always out of the way remote places.  You are unlikely to find me on a car park near or in a town or village and never in a layby by a busy road.  If you are somewhere less desirable the main reason you might not want to drink is if you need to make a quick getaway if you get hassled by nutters, boy racers etc.  However if its that bad a place and doesnt feel right move on and find something more relaxing.

We go to Flamborough quite a lot in the van and stay on a new little site called Wold Farm.  £10 per night.  I would wild camp there but have never found anything acceptable yet.

Cheers
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Delboy (Aug 23, 2010)

'nearly a virgin' that's like being nearly pregnant!


----------



## Russtic (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers Barryd, very informative and reassuring. Restored my faith in the good old english bobby. What a good site!! Cheers.


----------



## Russtic (Aug 25, 2010)

Delboy said:


> 'nearly a virgin' that's like being nearly pregnant!



I was nearly pregnant but the wife copped for it, we now have little baby Jake 6 weeks old!!


----------



## Russtic (Sep 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> I wouldnt worry a jot about the drink drive thing.  There have been a few posts about this on this site and the other two main forums and a few coppers have posted stating it never happen as they would have to prove you had intent to drive.  No copper would do you for it anyway or even try to unless they had an axe to grind or you gave them lip but even so how are they going to prove you were going to drive?  Not only that if there is more than one of you in the van Piss*d then who are the going to charge (assuming you can all drive of course).
> 
> Its never stopped me and on one occasion I was sat in a lovely spot when a copper pulled in, had a chat, asked if we were ok and left.  I was at least 5 stellas down with a can in my hand.
> 
> ...



Went to Brid on Thurs and stayed at Ship inn at Sewerby £10 a night but refunded if you buy beer / food and are a member of Motorhome stopover. Great spot woke up next to llamas and deer!
Then went to west coast and stayed on the prom at Arnside, gorgeous views of the estuary, couldn't beleive we didn't get moved on! Then went up to lakes had to stay on a national trust site, bloody lovely though with brilliant views of Coniston. Great bank holiday weekend and had a paddle in the ocean of wild camping. Cheers for the motivation guys. Has anyone got any guidlines on where to top up water tanks without resorting to campsites?


----------



## manicmerc (Sep 2, 2010)

I often like to travel late at night, this brings me to partly answer the original post. At night in the country side, if a copper spots a merc in somerset or especially wiltshire, (never had hassle in the bessacarr) 5 times out of ten you can bet he'll come after you, just lately in Somerton somerset, i left my daughters house at 01.30 hours, just out of town a police car went past in the opposite direction with brake lights on, luckily i knew where i was, did a quick left and pulled into an old quarry entrance, pulled the curtains killed the engine and waited. sure enough they came, knocked on the van, then banged on the van, allthough i had no drink and everything was legal, i still do not like entering into chat with them, its a free country, i stayed silent, 5 minutes later another police unit pulled up, i heard muffled voices and their radios, they both stayed banging and shouting wakey wakey, they did this for about ten minutes and went.
  They can not force entry into your van, unless they think someone is in danger, or they have proof a wanted person is within that vehicle, or of course if its reported stolen, if your a little paranoid about it, just hide your keys, and dont answer the door, its not an offence not to answer or open a door, its happened to me a few times, and each time they have gone away.


----------



## barryd (Sep 2, 2010)

Russtic said:


> Went to Brid on Thurs and stayed at Ship inn at Sewerby £10 a night but refunded if you buy beer / food and are a member of Motorhome stopover. Great spot woke up next to llamas and deer!
> Then went to west coast and stayed on the prom at Arnside, gorgeous views of the estuary, couldn't beleive we didn't get moved on! Then went up to lakes had to stay on a national trust site, bloody lovely though with brilliant views of Coniston. Great bank holiday weekend and had a paddle in the ocean of wild camping. Cheers for the motivation guys. Has anyone got any guidlines on where to top up water tanks without resorting to campsites?




Sounds like you had a great time!  You will often get water at garages.  Just go in and ask, usually of your buying diesel or something else they will let you top up from an outside tap.  Public toilets in the country side often have outside taps as do Grave yards (although I have never tried that one).  A quiet public toilet is usually ok for emptying the loo as well.  As a last resort, some campsites will let you use their facilities if you offer them a couple of quid, some wont.  I think if your a member of the C&CC (im not) you can pay a fiver for a couple of hours use of the facilities.


----------

